# Vol Au Vent alpine ISO recipe



## corazon

When I was little, my favorite place was this Swiss bakery & restaurant. I'd always order a dish called vou le vont alpine or maybe voulez volant alpine(some spelling mistakes probably, but that was how it was pronounced). It was basically a tall puff pastry, stacked up like a tower. It was filled with mushrooms and sliced sausage in a creamy peppery white sauce. I can almost taste it. Sadly, the gal that owned moved back to Switzerland. I was too young at the time to wize up and ask the recipe. Tons of karma to anyone who can help me out with this recipe!!! I am begging for help!
Thanks very much!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Hang on Corazon , My New Mexico Girl,I know how to do this, but I had company tonight and Im a bit loopy, no a lot loopy.Will get to you tommorow.Its called vol-au-vent.I know this dish,I have made it many times but tonight I have had too many drinks to concentrate .You can can have many fillings for this, sweet or savory.I promise to get back tomorrow.


----------



## grumblebee

I was just going to say that I think its vol au vent you are talking about... but then read JPs post and they beat me to it! 

Anyhow, these links might help...
http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1726,150170-250198,00.html
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,vol_e_vents,FF.html


----------



## Jikoni

corazon90, If they looked anything like these, then I have a few recipes for their fillings. I love them too, I however buy the crust. I have realised over time that for the fillings, the sky is the limit. Just make sure it's not runny.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Thank Jikoni and Grumblebee I was worried how I was going to explain this dish but you made it easy for me cause I dont type very fast.


----------



## Jikoni

My favorite vol au vent stuffing is as follows.
I heat up about a tbs of olive oil, , then add half a chopped onion, then two crushed garlics, then chopped parsley, then chopped mushrooms , then add half a glass of white wine, then let to simmer, then add chopped carrots and vegetable stock(same amount as wine)Simmer, then add four tbs of sour cream, then thicken with flour,  add a few drizzles of tabaso, worshester sauce and then let to cool down, then spoon into the already prepared crusts, then put in the oven for 10 mins.


----------



## corazon

I found this one
http://www.laileyvineyard.com/volauvent.html
I think this is the closest to what I am looking for.  Specifically the sausage & mushroom filling.  Think I'll sub the bacon for sausage.  What kind of sausage do you think would be good in this?  I plan on browning then slicing the sausage.  I think bangers would be good.


----------

